

Blogging and the Paralysis of Choice - mperham
http://www.mikeperham.com/2013/05/25/paralysis-of-choice/

======
gems
Or, you know, don't say anything. If nothing comes to mind, then maybe there
is nothing important to say.

~~~
zrail
Starting is much much _much_ harder than continuing. If you've made the
decision to write, it's better to post something, anything, to get on a roll.
For example, today I posted a book review[1] just to keep on a writing
stretch. It's not my finest work, but it's enough to keep me going.

[1]: [http://bugsplat.info/2013-05-25-book-review-tubes-a-
journey-...](http://bugsplat.info/2013-05-25-book-review-tubes-a-journey-to-
the-center-of-the-internet.html)

~~~
gems
Why do you have to keep going?

~~~
zrail
I don't _have_ to keep going, I _want_ to keep going. Writing is something
that I've decided to try to get better at and every article I write gets me
incrementally better.

------
marcosscriven
What this article doesn't address is the arbitrariness of the choice. If you
choose arbitrarily, you simply replace one problem (paralysis), with another -
doubt. Doubt that this worthwhile.

